# monitors , where to sell



## markk (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone know what to do with monitors and laptop screens ? Around here it is 20 bucks to dump a tv or monitor. I have read where others sell theirs . 
I have a few I have not tore apart yet.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 28, 2016)

Unless they are working monitors that can be reused there really isn't any place to sell them. Little to no PM's in monitors. The PCB may have a few components, but not enough to pay for the trouble to take them apart and depopulate.

I currently have 2 skids of LCD monitors that I have to pay to get rid of due to the fluorescent tubes in them containing mercury.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 28, 2016)

CRT monitors are like the older TV's = they cost me $20 each to recycle.
Newer LCD's and laptop screens can be sold. I normally get $4 to $5 each
untested (not obviously smashed) when I sell them by the Gaylord container
(a 40x48x36 box that fits on a pallet).


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 28, 2016)

I sell mine also to my board buyer but they DO NOT accept CRT monitors or televisions. For those you need to search. A new company that recycles them is starting up somewhere in Virginia but I have not heard anything else.

Mike


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been lucky enough to put them out at the street with a "FREE" sign on them and they're always gone in a day or two. I only do one at a time. I don't know if they get picked up by scrappers or someone looking for a monitor, but they've always disappeared. 8) 

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Nov 28, 2016)

Haha in the UK that's called fly tipping. It's a chargeable offence.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 28, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Haha in the UK that's called fly tipping. It's a chargeable offence.


Why is it illegal? There are web sites like Freecycle and Craigslist here where people can list things they're giving away. They put the item at the street and list a curb alert saying it's there free for the taking. I've never had to list anything, as the street we used to live on got a fair amount of traffic. Anything with a free sign disappears. Are you not allowed to give things away in the UK?

Dave


----------



## Simon007 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes you can give things away in the uk, I think he was being funny! If you have them outside your house with a sign saying free to a good home, then that isn't fly tipping, here in the uk people can't be bothered to dispose of properly and just dump rubbish anywhere, usually country lanes, which is bizarre really as refuse tips usually take most stuff including tv's and monitors, but they usually charge for business waste.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smack (Nov 28, 2016)

Sipi Metals gave me contact info about 7 months ago, to a company that recycles LCD and Plasma screens and said they buy them. Not trying to get anyone excited here. The info is on an older computer that I have but replaced and not really interested in hooking it back up to get that info, you can contact Sipi and ask for the info. Please consider this, I never did business with the company, I made about 5 phone calls to them but never got a return call so be advised.


----------



## Grelko (Nov 28, 2016)

markk said:


> Anyone know what to do with monitors and laptop screens ? Around here it is 20 bucks to dump a tv or monitor. I have read where others sell theirs .
> I have a few I have not tore apart yet.



I'm not sure about you're area, but I drop computer monitors off at Staples "after taking out the boards/wires". They won't take actual TVs, but there may be a few "scrappers" in your area that will take flat screens.

I think Boardsort takes laptop screens, but if I remember correctly, they can't be broken.


----------



## pimpneightez (Nov 30, 2016)

If you really want too there is probably a pound of copper in each one. I would give them to my scrapping buddy and he would disassemble them. copper a board or two and some light iron. it was pretty good when copper was $4.00 a pound but now it's just a lol of work. he would then break the glass and put it in recycle bins and through out the plastic.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 30, 2016)

pimpneightez said:


> he would then break the glass and put it in recycle bins


 :shock: That is a horrible practice! 

Dave


----------



## Grelko (Nov 30, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> pimpneightez said:
> 
> 
> > he would then break the glass and put it in recycle bins
> ...



Is there any chance of a profit, if you would crush the glass to powder and recover the lead? (ball mill) Even a small CRT has a good bit of weight to it.

Scrapyards around here will buy lead "wheel weights etc", but they might not accept powdered lead. You would need to pour bars except the lead fumes would be a bad thing.

Just recover the lead and pour bars for a sulfuric cell 8)

Edit - added


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 30, 2016)

Grelko said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > pimpneightez said:
> ...


The lead is in the form of lead oxide and not so easily recovered.

I totally agree with you, Dave, by throwing pieces of CRT:s in with recycled glass the resulting glass becomes contaminated and can't be used for making new bottles, and in some cases not even as a filler in building materials. It is better to just throw it with garbage that ends up on a land fill than with the recycled glass.

The best way is of course to leave it to a collection point where the led glass is properly recycled. One way is to use it as a component in the flux in a lead smelter.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Dec 1, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> It is better to just throw it with garbage that ends up on a land fill than with the recycled glass.
> 
> Göran



Here in the U. S. it is against the law to throw electronics in the garbage that going to the land fill - that includes the glass from CRTs (whether broken or as whole tubes) one of the reasons "used" is the concern for lead from the tubes (glass) leaching into the water table

Concerning the lead leaching problem - IMO - is "total" B. S. --- Why ?

There are 2 glass parts to a CRT tube - the front panel glass which is the "leaded glass" - & - the rear funnel glass which is NOT leaded glass

The front panel glass is "actual" leaded glass (not lead coated) - in other words leaded glass just like leaded crystal glass used for making things like leaded crystal drinking glasses, punch bowls, etc. 

So - the lead in CRT tubes is NOT anymore leachable then the lead in a leaded crystal punch bowl &/or the leaded crystal glass you would drink the punch from 

The reason the front panel (of a CRT) is made of "leaded glass" is - (from Wiki) "As a matter of safety, the face is typically made of thick lead glass so as to be highly shatter-resistant and to block most X-ray emissions, particularly if the CRT is used in a consumer product".

So the "lead leaching" problem is a total out right lie - the lead is "tied up" IN the glass

However - & although the lead is NOT really the problem - what is of concern is the phosphors "inside" the tube --- which includes - but not limited to cadmium

The phosphors are a "thin" coating of "dust" on the inside of the panel glass - they are NOT "adhered" to the glass - rather they are attracted to the panel glass with an electrical charge & then held there when the tube is vacuum sealed

So what happens - is when the tube is broken & the vacuum released - the phosphors - as a dust are also released --- so the real risk is the phosphor dust which includes cadmium which you can end up breathing (when you brake a CRT you release the vacuum - air "rushes" in - thereby "blowing" some of the phosphor out into the air) &/or ending up on the ground which can then leach into the ground water

Soooo - if you are going to brake CRT tubes - it should be down in a hood that has a STRONG "down draft" vacuum that pulls the air born phosphors down to a "good filtered" container & then the phosphors that don't go air born should be vacuumed out into a good filtered canister

That's how the "big boys" do it --- they "cut" the panel glass from the funnel glass - with an automated rotary diamond cutter - in a down draft hood - vacuum out any phosphors that didn't go air born - the front (leaded) panel glass is then crushed & sold as a leaded glass recycle "product" --- the funnel glass is crushed & sold as a non-leaded glass recycle product

Kurt


----------



## Lou (Dec 1, 2016)

I think they closed the smelter in Herculenum, MO but Doe run used to recover leaded CRT glass by the 42K tractor trailer load. They were tapping off hundreds of tons of lead every heat.

(was) a great place to see the Parke's process done for the silver content in the lead bullion. All the zinc got shipped off to people that distilled the zinc.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 1, 2016)

Leaded glass DO leach! At least according to a number of reports and online websites.
http://scotchaddict.com/are-leaded-crystal-decanters-dangerous.html
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/prod/crystal-cristal-eng.php
http://www.academia.edu/4663812/Inhibition_of_Pb-Leaching_from_Lead_Crystal_Glass_by_Coating_with_Films_Prepared_by_the_Sol-Gel_Method

Using crystal glass for a dinner is safe but don't store liquids in lead crystal glass over long times, the led content will increase over time.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Dec 1, 2016)

CRT's are under a vacuum (dangers similar to a closed glass vessel under pressure), breaking the CRT can cause an implosion (similar to an explosion) where sharp glass can be thrown everywhere like a bomb.

Do no break the CRT, without relieving the vacuum.

On the back of the tube (where the wires connect, there is a sharp small tit where they used vacuum and sealed the tube, taking a pair of pliers you can nip off the small tit, relieving the vacuum and danger of implosion of the tube.

Capacitors are another source of danger, they can hold a stored electrical charge, these should be shorted out to discharge them holding a screw driver by the insulated handle the capacitors terminals can be shorted together with the metal of the screw driver.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 2, 2016)

Trust me, the capacitors on the CRT boards DO hold a charge.
We did CRT terminal monitor repairs for a loooong time and
if the techs weren't careful they got "bit" every once in a while. 8)


----------



## anachronism (Dec 2, 2016)

Simon007 said:


> Yes you can give things away in the uk, I think he was being funny! If you have them outside your house with a sign saying free to a good home, then that isn't fly tipping, here in the uk people can't be bothered to dispose of properly and just dump rubbish anywhere, usually country lanes, which is bizarre really as refuse tips usually take most stuff including tv's and monitors, but they usually charge for business waste.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk



Yeah I was being dry. On a serious note though leaving what is deemed as hazardous waste by the roadside or outside your house, even if you offer for people to take it away for nothing can be followed up and prosecuted for by the councils.


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2016)

Many years ago I hunted American Indian artifacts on the plains of west Texas. I made maps of my finds, locations of camps found, and could tell different tribes by their artifacts, and periods of history of these sites found.
Ancient sites before they used bows and arrows, or horses, many of their artifacts (stone tools were large, as well as the hunting practices of that time, where the tribe would drive a large heard of buffalo over the cliff and finish the Kill with larger tools, and process the whole of the kill on site.

OK, I will try and make the story shorter I can ramble on.

I noticed in several of more modern camp sites, I would occasionally find a piece of glass along with arrow heads spear-points and so on, at first I did not focus on them. Later I could no ignore the glass I found, down on the Concho River, I found a very small cave, in the cave I found one stone spear point, and a knife made from the bottom of a glass bottle of strangely colored glass, the bottom of the bottle had a date in the glass.

The date 1812, so I had to find out at the library, I found that the area had no white settlers or soldiers in that area at that date. The glass had been brought to that area by trade.

But at that date, there were poor German immigrants arriving in Galveston Texas by ship about that same year. There was a deal made by two business men one in Texas and one in Germany. These two men wishing to profit, made a deal trying to take advantage of the land grants the government would give if someone was stupid enough to try and settle the hostile Indian country of west Texas with the Comanche Apache and other hostile tribes. The business deal was to pay to ship poor Emigrants from Germany to Galveston,The businessman from Germany held up to his word and part of the bargain, getting the starving people to tthe shores of Galveston Texas. But the Texas businessman did not hold up his end of the deal, He drank up the money he had to buy wagons and the other supply's needed to get these starving emigrants to the site of the land they held on paper 453 miles away through deadly hostile Indian country.

These immigrants were stuck in Galveston with a piece of paper from the government for 500 acres, with no food or shoes, they traded the land (on paper) for bacon, or shoes... At that time paper deeds were cheap, bacon a rare commodity, many traded away there land for a few more meals, Years later some of these emigrants finally made it to the site of their land in west Texas years later...
Hmm 200 acres for a pound of bacon... "Them thar pigs are worth their weight in gold, thars Gold in them thar Hogs".

1867 A fort an army fort was established in west Texas on the Concho River to fight the hostile tribes Comanche and Apache, Fort Concho Buffalo soldiers (Black soldiers the Indian's called buffalo soldier because their hair was like the hair of the buffalo (American Bison).These black Civil War soldiers (buffalo soldiers Indian fighters) Had a white commander of the fort.
Not far from the site of Fort Concho, I found a field of broken glass, stone tools, rusted square nails, what looked like marbles and other objects including Calvary rim-fire bullet brass casings, buttons... I did not know what this was, but it had all the signs of an Cherokee Indian Campsite, so back to the library I went for more research. There was a small group of friendly Cherokee that lived near the Fort recorded in history, they traded with the buffalo soldiers, they would hunt buffalo for the soldiers, the soldiers would trade their trash (glass bottles nails ...) for the meat Buffalo and hides and for other favors, and even favors from the women of the camp. To the Indian's the trash was valuable to the Cherokee, glass made very good knifes, looked like jewelry or decoration, spearheads and arrow heads are easily made from glass, nails made arrow heads or other tools...
AS far as I know I am the only one who knows where that Indian camp is located, I tried to go to the Fort Concho museum with what I had found and the location of the site, and the Indian artifacts, but they were not interested in the Indian history or the indians artifacts or the glass from the camp I had found. But they were interested in, and kept, some of the Calvary artifacts I had found like a black powder cap and ball pistol cylinder, brass shirt buttons... 

This glass was lead glass, from lead glass bottles, many of the bottoms of the bottles had a large hump in them the glass were several different colors green, brown... and each have somewhat of a rainbow glow and scale to them. 
The Marbles I found confused me after doing more research,I found out bottles at that time in history were made out of lead-glass and a marble was sealed in the glass when the glass bottle was made, the bottle was filled, the gas pressure from the contents of the bottle would push up on the marble sealing it (from inside the bottle) as a lid To open it the soldier would poke the marble down into the bottle, the marble stayed in the bottle as you drink it the only way to get the marble out is to break the glass.

Ok I will stop rambling on.


----------



## markk (Dec 6, 2016)

Cool story butcher .. Now , where are them pigs at and how do I refine the gold from them?


----------



## rickbb (Dec 7, 2016)

markk said:


> Cool story butcher .. Now , where are them pigs at and how do I refine the gold from them?



Lets not re-start the gold from pig poop thread again. :lol:


----------



## alexxx (Dec 7, 2016)

A small note on lcd monitors.

There is a huge market for these if you are in the electronic scrap recycling business.

Dont take them appart, sell them as a whole unit.

Your local chinaman will buy those dead lcds monitors anywhere between 2 to 10$ a piece.
They dont power up, perfect, as long as the screen is not smashed it's all good.

Everything is shipped to a 3rd world country, fixed and sold back to you...

I buy these myself by the truck load for :
2$ -> 15"
2$ -> any white frame lcd
4$ -> 17"
6$ -> 19"
8$ -> 21"
10$ -> 21+" & flat screen tvs

You can also find a smart kid or check with your local basement computer store owner that will fix them for a revenu share on repaired units (selling retail between 15$ to 75$ a pop).

Laptop lcds are selling as well, between 1$ to 150$ a piece depending on what it is if it is not smashed. But a bit more complicated. Ebay for recent pieces, china for old garbage.

Any smashed lcd where you can see thr crystals spots are selling by the lb as ewaste usualy between 0.01 or free to 0.22 a lb.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 7, 2016)

markk said:


> Cool story butcher .. Now , where are them pigs at and how do I refine the gold from them?



Top marks Mark - great post.


----------



## ttutone1 (Dec 14, 2016)

I thought this might be of interest. At least I thought it was neat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8VfcmKDLiw


----------



## rickbb (Dec 14, 2016)

alexxx said:


> A small note on lcd monitors.
> 
> There is a huge market for these if you are in the electronic scrap recycling business.
> 
> ...



This only applies IF they are complete with the desktop stand. All of my monitor scrap was wall mounted in a retail type of kiosk and the stand was thrown out when installed. Without the stands they are worthless to a repair and resell operation.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 15, 2016)

rickbb said:


> alexxx said:
> 
> 
> > A small note on lcd monitors.
> ...



Per the underlined - not true - I have sold MANY LCD monitors to the company I deal with without the stand

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Dec 15, 2016)

I second what Kurt said.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 15, 2016)

OK guys, post up who you are selling these to. I get 1000's of them a year and have been selling to a local company, but always looking for other buyers.


----------



## rickbb (Dec 15, 2016)

Ditto silversadle1, none of the people I've contacted will touch them without them being complete. And only one would take them not working, and he wanted those for free IF I deliver them. Which is where the usually go.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 16, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> OK guys, post up who you are selling these to. I get 1000's of them a year and have been selling to a local company, but always looking for other buyers.



Dynamic Recycling :arrow: http://dynamicrecycling.com/

The last time I got in a bunch (about 2 gaylords) of LCD monitors that did not have stands was a about a year & a half ago - they were all the same & all working - sent them to dynamic & got paid no problem

Dynamic is a "large" volume buyer with some of the best pricing I have seen - BUT - because they work on large volume you have to provide volume to get the "full" price of their listed price - so they have minimums 

The minimums can consist of mixed - or per item

Example - scrap - 2,000 pounds minimum mixed material (circuit boards, wire, heat sinks, etc.) if you are under 2,000 pounds then they only pay 70 - 80 percent of list price depending on how much under 2,000 pounds &/or grade of material

Resale items like 2 GIG & larger ram - minimum 200 sticks - thats just an example - there are different minimums for different resale items

They also form time to time are looking for "large" volumes of particular items so they will send out notification (if you are on the price list E-mailing list - I get a weekly up date list from them) that they are paying a premium "over" listed price on that item - if you can provide a minimum of that item

Example - a while back when their listed price for "scrap" gold RAM was $14.50/lb - & because they "wanted" gold RAM - they sent out notification they would pay $15.50 if you could provide 500 or more pounds

I am not saying they pay the best price for scrap &/or resale electronics - they are just the best I have found

So - IF - you handle electronics in large volume - I certainly recommend contacting them to receive their price list (by E-mail)

They have two locations - one in Onalaska, WI the other in Nashville, TN

Kurt


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Large volumes, yep, that's me. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 16, 2016)

Non broken TFT monitors 17" and above I get $3 and $5 for above. Stands arent required. They are buying them for the LCD units. and power boards.


----------



## Tankman (Dec 25, 2016)

Laptop lcds are selling as well, between 1$ to 150$ a piece depending on what it is if it is not smashed. But a bit more complicated. Ebay for recent pieces, china for old garbage.[/quote]

Been searching for a buyer of as new laptop and tablet screens for a while now, but can not find a buyer who deals internationally. Ebay looks like the way to go.


----------



## markk (Jan 1, 2017)

rickbb said:


> Unless they are working monitors that can be reused there really isn't any place to sell them. Little to no PM's in monitors. The PCB may have a few components, but not enough to pay for the trouble to take them apart and depopulate.
> 
> I currently have 2 skids of LCD monitors that I have to pay to get rid of due to the fluorescent tubes in them containing mercury.


I dont have that problem. Seems I break the light everytime I remove a laptop screen. 

Can you tell me what the plastic sheets in an lcd screen are made of ?
A cell phone for instance has all them sheets in the screen and some appear to be coated with silver . I saved all them and the laptop screen plastic sheets just in case it was something.


----------



## markk (Jan 1, 2017)

Tankman said:


> Laptop lcds are selling as well, between 1$ to 150$ a piece depending on what it is if it is not smashed. But a bit more complicated. Ebay for recent pieces, china for old garbage.



Been searching for a buyer of as new laptop and tablet screens for a while now, but can not find a buyer who deals internationally. Ebay looks like the way to go.[/quote]
thanks for the info


----------



## markk (Jan 1, 2017)

kurtak ; sure wish I knew how to get a source for scrap in that volume. I only get what I buy from people on craigs list mainly. Had a source for a decent supply but for some reason he decided not to sell to me. Guess cash in hand is not good enough. 
Here in Wichita ks selling scrap for decent price is not possible. Just the gypsies and WMR and neither pay squat for anything. Motherboards are 75 cents Lb cell phones 25 cents Lb . Gold memory 3.00 Lb !


----------



## markk (Jan 1, 2017)

I just have a few old crt monitors and a few laptop screens . I'll just toss them in the trash after I strip any wire from them


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 1, 2017)

Markk, i sent you a pm, but if you are serious into escrap there are places that pay much better than wmr (that establishment is owned by the gypsies who own like 4 or 5 other yards here)

Granted, you have to ship it out or get a trailer and drive it up, but, if its nicely sorted, you would be much better off sending your escrap to boardsort, or dynamic....MUCH better off


----------



## rickbb (Jan 4, 2017)

markk said:


> Can you tell me what the plastic sheets in an lcd screen are made of ?
> A cell phone for instance has all them sheets in the screen and some appear to be coated with silver . I saved all them and the laptop screen plastic sheets just in case it was something.



I think it's just aluminum coated Mylar sheets, as a reflector, worthless.


----------



## markk (Jan 11, 2017)

rickbb , thanks for the info


----------



## eaglewings35 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey Mark,
I had the same problem. I was given 110 complete computers. I found only 1 place to take them, Goodwill. They took them all. They send them to a "decommissioning" site.
If there is a Goodwill near you, call them. By the way, these were ALL CRT monitors.

Kerry


----------

